# Grinder help



## coffeeheaven (Jul 19, 2018)

Any good grinders out there for around the £400 mark please.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Errr . . . Which question on which new thread would you like answering first . . .

We have many helful, experienced members on the forum, but it won't help if you just keep firing questions.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Errr . . . Which question on which new thread would you like answering first . . .
> 
> We have many helful, experienced members on the forum, but it won't help if you just keep firing questions.


You will have to give him a pass, he just needs enough posts to advertise his machine.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> You will have to give him a pass, he just needs enough posts to advertise his machine.


Must be the heat. It's silly-season at the moment (on here/at times).


----------

